# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Customization of Standard Oracle Report

## rahul.gatade

I want to know about customization of Standard Report ....
I want to do customization for 'India - RG1' Standard Report in Order Management
While I have transferred the .rdf file from server and while opening it had given me a message like 'the report developed in higher version..while opening in lower version u may lose some functionality'
my report builder version is 6.0.8.8.3
Also I am not getting the query developed by oracle
can somebody help me out ?

----------


## Fmalik

Hi Rahul,
Just saw your mail and analyzed that report may be build in 0n 10g version and while you are trying to open in 6.0.8.8.3 which is lower than the 10g.
If you try to open higer version object into lower version always you get'll such expirence. 
Try to get 10g and open and I'm quite sure the issue will get resolved.

Cheers!!!
Feroz Malik

----------

